# Bad canned tuna?



## Julio

Hello,

How does someone know when a can of tuna is bad?


----------



## BreezyCooking

First off, if you have to ask, i'd probably automatically throw it out.

But second, if the can is dented or you can press the top down, that's also an automatic toss.

What makes you ask?


----------



## Julio

I was just wondering how would someone know when a can of tuna is bad because of the smell when you first open the can.


----------



## BreezyCooking

No one person would know for sure since everyone's sense of smell is different - especially when it comes to seafood. If you don't like the smell - THROW IT OUT. There's no logical reason for risking your life over a can of "might be spoiled" tuna.


----------



## Julio

Thanks BreezyCooking,


----------



## BreezyCooking

One more very important point - if you suspect canned food is "off", regardless of what it is, NEVER ever taste it "to be sure".  That could end up being one of the quickest ways to the Emergency Room or the Morgue.


----------



## Russellkhan

BreezyCooking said:


> One more very important point - if you suspect canned food is "off", regardless of what it is, NEVER ever taste it "to be sure".  That could end up being one of the quickest ways to the Emergency Room or the Morgue.



I want to add to this, just for clarity: Your earlier tips about damaged or bloated cans are often signs of botulism. In cases where botulism is suspected, don't even open the can. Just getting botulism into the air is dangerous.


----------



## freefallin1309

The old adage "When in doubt, throw it out" comes into play, never take chances with your health when it comes to botulism


----------



## alwayshungry

Never heard of bad canned Tuna but I would agree w/ the other folks.  Throw it out.  Better than getting the runs.


----------



## Guts

it will decompose and turn to a mush, open it up and look.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Guts said:


> it will decompose and turn to a mush, open it up and look.


 
That is absolutely, positively, & DANGEROUSLY UNTRUE!!!  Food infiltrated with deadly botulism can look absolutely pristine & have no terribly off smell, taste, or texture.  That is what makes it so deadly.

If you have a can of food that's bulging - no matter how slight - or open a jar of something, homecanned or not, that appears suspect in any way, you need to throw it out immediately.  In the case of a bulging can, absolutely DO NOT attempt to open it up!!!  It could easily burp open in your face, splattering you with its poisonous contents.  Just THROW. IT. OUT.


----------



## Alix

Yep, do NOT open the can. Toss it. You can afford another $0.50 for a new can easier than you can afford the medical bills.


----------



## Guts

Ok I was speaking from experience here. I was cleaning out the pantry and found a con of tuna that had been there for years. It had no bulging of the can and looked like it was a new can of tuna with one exception I use a sharpie pen and but the date on all of the cans in my can pantry, this can was pushing 5-6 years. I opened the can No bad smell at all! smelled like caned tuna! but it had a mushy texture. I did throw it out and I Did taste it no bad flavor just the texture.


----------



## GB

Guts, no offense, but just because you did an incredibly dangerous thing and came out fine is not reason to advocate others do it. You could put one bullet in a gun, spin the chamber, and put it to your head and pull the trigger and live another day, but that does not mean you _should_ do it.


----------



## Alix

As GB said Guts, you got lucky. Your guardian angel was on duty.


----------



## Guts

Original post: How does someone know when a can of tuna is bad? 
 
Lulio said nothing about the being dented or bloated can !!!
 
I stand by my post # 10 to this point.
 
post # 14 Now you are going to have to tell me how opening a can is like putting a bullet in a gun??? QUOTE [(incredibly dangerous thing)] ? for opening the can that looked ok with no signs of bloating or denting ???
 
I see no harm in opening a can we all do it daily don't we? All I said was open the can and you can look. I Did Not tell any one to eat it did I? Like I said in post # 13 I have done this Have You? why is every one so ready to scold me or tell me I was wrong for opening a can. 
 
I do not think I said any thing wrong. You just didn't reed the question post #1... and that was my answer to it. post # 10


----------



## GB

Guts, tasting tuna that is 6 years old with an off texture is not smart.


----------



## Guts

GB will you please address my post # 16


----------



## GB

I did address it in post # 17.


----------



## Guts

So what you are saying it is unsafe to open a can? May I ask do you ever open a can?
 

I would also like to here from BreezyCooking & Alix on post #13 Do they never open cans?


----------



## Alix

I'm going to answer you Kim and then we are going to close this thread. We don't need to argue here. In the context of the discussion, dented bloated cans were mentioned. It was mentioned further that botulism spores can spray out of this type of can. This is the dangerous stuff people were talking about Kim. And to answer you specifically, no I have never opened a 5 or 6 year old can of ANYTHING and hoped it would be OK. I'm sure the possibility exists that it would be fine but I'm not willing to take that chance. My outside personal limit is about 2-3 years, and fortunately for me, most cans have dates on them now. 

I understand you feel people were implying you were foolhardy, that was not my intention and I see that is how it came across, my apologies. I'll speak for myself and say my only concern is that people make safe and healthy choices and not take chances they could avoid. You've already taken your chance and lived, perhaps you don't see what you did as risky, but it was, merely because your can was so old. Folks have shared what to look for and why it is dangerous. I'm sure now that the information is out there all will be well. Thanks everyone for being so caring about the health of our members. And I do apologize for upsetting you Kim.


----------

